# Terrance Crawford announced as Jeff Horn's Mandatory by WBO



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/terence-crawford-announced-jeff-horn-mandatory-by-wbo--121826

The WBO announced Thursday through its Twitter account that it has made Terence Crawford the mandatory challenger for WBO welterweight champion Jeff Horn.

The sanctioning organization also announced that representatives for Crawford and Horn must schedule their fight for within 90 days after Horn's optional defense December 13 in Brisbane, Australia. Bob Arum's Top Rank Inc. is Crawford's promoter and Horn's co-promoter, thus the deal should be relatively easy to complete.

The WBO's announcement officially signaled Crawford's move from 140 pounds to 147 and ended the undefeated Crawford's reign as boxing's undisputed super lightweight champion.










Before scheduling what will be an extremely difficult fight against Crawford, Australia's Horn (17-0-1, 11 KOs) must first defeat England's Gary Corcoran on December 13 at the Brisbane Convention Centre. Horn, 29, will make the first defense of the WBO title he won from Filipino superstar Manny Pacquiao (59-7-2, 38 KOs) on July 2 in Brisbane when he faces the 10th-ranked Corcoran (17-1, 7 KOs).

The 30-year-old Crawford (32-0, 23 KOs) is not expected to fight again until he challenges Horn for the WBO welterweight title.

The Omaha, Nebraska, native became boxing's undisputed 140-pound champion in his last fight. By knocking out Namibia's Julius Indongo (22-1, 11 KOs) in the third round August 19 in Lincoln, Nebraska, Crawford defended his WBC and WBO titles and won the IBF, IBO and WBA championships from Indongo.

That impressive victory made Crawford the first undisputed champion in any division since Jermain Taylor won the IBF, WBA, WBC and WBO middleweight titles from Bernard Hopkins in July 2005.

Now that Andre Ward has retired, Crawford is the No. 1-ranked fighter on most credible pound-for-pound lists.

_Keith Idec is a senior writer/columnist for BoxingScene.com._


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923594908115636224


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sucks for Horn...hope he had fun being a champion.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Horn is pretty damned tough but Sweet T will spank him.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Horn gets taken to school.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1 step closer to Crawford vs Spence


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

History might be unkind to people like Horn. Guys who are limited in skill but who will genuinely fight anyone. Horn's been out there calling out Spence when Spence isn't even the biggest reward. Horn won't be long for the sport but the sport sure could do with more of him.

I love that Crawford is now officially moving up to 147. My dream fight has always been Crawford vs Spence. I've posted about that fight plenty of times and quite often been dismissed as being unrealistic (even by hardcore fans of both guys). Well as long as Spence still thinks it's strap season at 147 then it's realistic.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Arum was going to feed Horn to somebody. First a Pac rematch but now an even harder task. Crawford should win this and immediately become a belt holder at 147.

The key here is that TC will be the only TR guy with any pull in that weight class, so we have to hope Haymon and TR can work together on some great fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So Gary Corcoran gets to fight Terence Crawford,woah.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So the plan will be Crawford to beat Horn then fibalky do Crawford v Manny and pass the torch.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Let's see if Horn's physicality can do a difference.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crawford about to discover the difference between 140 and 147. Providing Horn beats Corcoran Bud is about to be ''Bronered''.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Crawford about to discover the difference between 140 and 147. Providing Horn beats Corcoran Bud is about to be ''Bronered''.


Crawford is a million times better than Broner ever was, is very strong and can fight at any distance, either stance and against any style

There's no comparison between the 2, and also Maidana was far more skilled than Jeff is


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Crawford is a million times better than Broner ever was, is very strong and can fight at any distance, either stance and against any style
> 
> There's no comparison between the 2, and also Maidana was far more skilled than Jeff is


 I'm an Aussie and a Horn fan gotta be positive.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So Gary Corcoran gets to fight Terence Crawford,woah.


WBO Whatever Bob Orders


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I fear we are leading up to a sickening Crawford/Pacquiao fight, which no one needs (except for TR).


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lampley said:


> I fear we are leading up to a sickening Crawford/Pacquiao fight, which no one needs (except for TR).


Its not the worst fight, its not like a Canelo vs Mosley type fight, Pacquiao beat Horn fair and square and had him out on his feet so its a good passing of the torch fight but a motivated Pac could still pull off a upset


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> WBO Whatever Bob Orders


:lol: I'm gonna use that


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Its not the worst fight, its not like a Canelo vs Mosley type fight, Pacquiao beat Horn fair and square and had him out on his feet so its a good passing of the torch fight but a motivated Pac could still pull off a upset


I think the difference for me is that Pac, unlike Mosley, is there to be knocked out. He doesn't have Mosley's training discipline and is so inactive now. But I hear you. It's more a criticism of Arum than anything. He's going to keep sending Pac in there until he's drinking his meals through a straw. But Pac is a grown ass man and ultimately is responsible. I get that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> WBO Whatever Bob Orders


:rofl:rofl:rofl

#PrayForHorny


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The world is running scared...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 1 step closer to Crawford vs Spence


*Arum: Terence Crawford vs. Errol Spence is a Big PPV Fight!
*
If Crawford defeats Horn, then Arum has a lot of options for the undefeated fighter. Since the back to back defeats of Roman Gonzalez, many experts are viewing Crawford as the new pound-for-pound king.

Beyond Horn, Arum plans to hook up with adviser Al Haymon to match up his stable of fighters against Crawford - including names like former champion Danny Garcia, WBC/WBA champion Keith Thurman, and what Arum views as the biggest name of the bunch - IBF champion Errol Spence.

Spence is viewed as the biggest threat in the entire division, with a recent destruction of Kell Brook to win the title back in May. Spence will return to the ring in January to fight Lamont Peterson.

"I think Crawford is an enormous talent. I know that if he wins the welterweight title I am going to look to match him with him a number of fighters that are managed by Al Haymon, like Danny Garcia, Keith Thurman and a huge fight would be one with Spence. That would be a big pay-per-view fight," Arum told ESPN Deportes.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Arum: Terence Crawford vs. Errol Spence is a Big PPV Fight!
> *
> If Crawford defeats Horn, then Arum has a lot of options for the undefeated fighter. Since the back to back defeats of Roman Gonzalez, many experts are viewing Crawford as the new pound-for-pound king.
> 
> ...


 Looking past the hornet. Good stuff Crawford about to get ''Bronered''.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Looking past the hornet. Good stuff Crawford about to get ''Bronered''.


Just because Arum is, doesn't mean Crawford is. :nono


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bob slipped some money to make tthis happen and save Pacwuiao from being horned again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Looking past the hornet. Good stuff Crawford about to get ''Bronered''.


3 month avy bet?

Your boy Horny is gonna get Zerafa'd, big time.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Just because Arum is, doesn't mean Crawford is. :nono


 I'm kidding I hope for Jeff's sake he is and the extra 7lb is too much for Bud and Jeff has a massive weight and size difference. As much as I hate to say it Crawford has Jeff well and truly covered in the skills department.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 3 month avy bet?
> 
> Your boy Horny is gonna get Zerafa'd, big time.


 Nah.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nah.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 3 month avy bet?
> 
> Your boy Horny is gonna get Zerafa'd, big time.


I will cover you for a 1 month avi bet. To be confirmed when the fight is made.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

#RIPHorn


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I will cover you for a 1 month avi bet. To be confirmed when the fight is made.


You're on, I got Crawford, you got Horny.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Horn's about to get smashed. Props for no fear though.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I will cover you for a 1 month avi bet. To be confirmed when the fight is made.


 Hope you win but even if Jeff gets past Bud unless it's a KO or so wide they can't possibly take it off him he's not getting past the US judges. Hope I'm wrong though. Good luck.:good


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Horn's about to get smashed. Props for no fear though.


 Horn is fearless. He has already demonstrated that.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Horn is fearless. He has already demonstrated that.


Sure, I don't disagree. Crawford's will smash his fearless head in.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Sure, I don't disagree. Crawford's will smash his fearless head in.


 We will see,he may win but he won't have it all his own way. I just hope whoever wins it's legit unlike Ward-Kova 1 and 2. Hope it's a top fight.:good


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Sure, I don't disagree. Crawford's will smash his fearless head in.


I remember well the predictions Pacquiao will smash his fearless head in.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/crawford-horn-rescheduled-june-9-mgm-grand-las-vegas--126498

New fight date is June 9th.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I remember well the predictions Pacquiao will smash his fearless head in.


Crawford would smash Pacquaio's head in as well.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad Horn got more time to prepare.

He's gonna' need it.

Huge props to the guy, I can even see ways to agree with his win over Pac. - But Pac has been over the hill for a few years now. Crawford is Like Pac in his Prime. Horn certainly has a chance, but c'mon now......


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Crawford is Like Pac in his Prime. Horn certainly has a chance, but c'mon now......


Woah! His best win is Viktor Postol. Let's wait until he beats someone like Erik Morales, Miguel Cotto or Marco Antonio Barrera before saying the above.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999622828868562944
WORLD boxing champ Jeff Horn was recovering yesterday from a serious car accident in Brisbane's south but says he will still be in the best shape of his life when he tackles ****y American Terence Crawford in Las Vegas in two weeks.

Horn was driving alone in his sponsored luxury Lexus sedan when he was hit from behind in a three-car pileup on Granard Rd, Rocklea on Wednesday afternoon after a gruelling training session ahead of the June 10 fight.

The world champ narrowly escaped serious injury, telling The Courier-Mail that while he did not suffer whiplash he felt "an enormous hit in the back" and his head snapped back.

An ambulance rushed to the scene and Horn said a male driver caught in the middle of the three-car "concertina" had suffered shock.

"No one was badly hurt but it stunned me,'' Horn said.

"Fortunately I was in the car alone and my wife Jo and baby Isabelle were home. The man in the centre of the crash just had his head buried in his hands. He was really upset. Really in shock.

"I jumped out of the car to make sure everyone was OK. The ambulance people came but thankfully there weren't any serious injuries. It could have been much worse."


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> WORLD boxing champ Jeff Horn was recovering yesterday from a serious car accident in Brisbane's south but says he will still be in the best shape of his life when he tackles ****y


:rofl fucken Aussies man


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

buff my helmet said:


> I remember well the predictions Pacquiao will smash his fearless head in.


Pac did have him out on his feet and then the ref went to Horn's corner at the end of the round and said hes had enough and luckily the corner went crazy and said hes fine and then Horn went on to win the next round lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :rofl fucken Aussies man


Crawford had the fight postponed because of a bruised pinky. Horn has serious car crash and "good to go, she'll be right mate".


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Perhaps it is just as well Horn was driving the new car he purchased after beating Paquiao, and not the 2004 model rust bucket he was driving up until then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Crawford had the fight postponed because of a bruised pinky. Horn has serious car crash and "good to go, she'll be right mate".


We won't know how Horn is doing until after a few days. Those accidents have stalled injuries. Thurman thought he was fine too at first.

I wouldn't go into any fight with a spine/neck injury.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

They better not postpone this one, I been waiting for Bud to get in that ass ever since Pac got robbed.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :rofl fucken Aussies man


There was no need to call him cocky. That article was in today's newspaper and that comment stuck out badly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We won't know how Horn is doing until after a few days. Those accidents have stalled injuries.


Sad but true. Car accidents injuries are notorious for seeming to be innocuous at first only to reveal themselves as long-term problems later on. In particular back and neck injuries.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Pac did have him out on his feet and then the ref went to Horn's corner at the end of the round and said hes had enough and luckily the corner went crazy and said hes fine and then Horn went on to win the next round lol


If you are trying to make a point there it is well disguised.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

buff my helmet said:


> If you are trying to make a point there it is well disguised.


He did technically smash his head in and it nearly got stopped so... id say 8 out of 10 refs would have stopped it because Horn's face was a mess


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> He did technically smash his head in and it nearly got stopped so... id say 8 out of 10 refs would have stopped it because Horn's face was a mess


So technically he smashed his head in????


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Crawford is just fighting Manny’s leftovers.

Manny smashes Crawfish at 140


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

"We don't let little things like car accidents, or bruised hands stop us - unlike those soft cock American fighters," Dean Lonergan exclusively told World Boxing News.

"If it was them in a car accident they would be crying right now and they would have to delay the fight," he added.

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2018...eash-fiery-taunts-during-countdown-for-june-9


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> "We don't let little things like car accidents, or bruised hands stop us - unlike those soft cock American fighters," Dean Lonergan exclusively told World Boxing News.
> 
> "If it was them in a car accident they would be crying right now and they would have to delay the fight," he added.
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2018...eash-fiery-taunts-during-countdown-for-june-9


Cool story

Crawford by tko


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Really looking forward to this fight. Obviously a huge test for Horn. But it won't be a stroll in the park for Crawford either.

Not sure what this horsehair glove thing is all about? Has the look of an act of desperation from Crawford.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Really looking forward to this fight. Obviously a huge test for Horn. But it won't be a stroll in the park for Crawford either.
> 
> Not sure what this horsehair glove thing is all about? Has the look of an act of desperation from Crawford.


Guess I was wrong, but I always thought Reyes gloves were all horse hair and that the horse hair thing isn't uncommon


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Guess I was wrong, but I always thought Reyes gloves were all horse hair and that the horse hair thing isn't uncommon


I was under the same impression. Thought this was a headline just to get clicks at first.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Guess I was wrong, but I always thought Reyes gloves were all horse hair and that the horse hair thing isn't uncommon


The horsehair gloves Crawford was looking to use were Everlast MX.

It was the Everlast rep who made team Horn aware Crawford was considering using them and they were able to act on it before it was sprung on them later on.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The horsehair gloves Crawford was looking to use were Everlast MX.
> 
> It was the Everlast rep who made team Horn aware Crawford was considering using them and they were able to act on it before it was sprung on them later on.


Ah ok.. 
Just read that Team Horn didn't get them to change and that they are both going to go ahead with the Everlast MX horse hairs now.

But Evelerast/Reyes.... either or, how common are horse hair gloves though?

I didn't know about the Everlast thing but as mentioned I thought all Reyes gloves were horse hair and they are common as.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ah ok..
> Just read that Team Horn didn't get them to change and that they are both going to go ahead with the Everlast MX horse hairs now.
> 
> But Evelerast/Reyes.... either or, how common are horse hair gloves though?
> ...


Cleto Reyes make both horse hair and foam padded gloves.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Cool story
> 
> Crawford by tko


So is yours.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Cool story
> 
> Crawford by tko


Horn by tko


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Here comes da champ! 











Make way for da champ!


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

The Nevada State Athletic Commission has assigned officials for Horn-Crawford.

Referee is Robert Byrd.

Judges are Burt Clements (USA), Adam Height (Australia) and Guido Cavalleri (Italy).

https://www.boxingscene.com/horn-crawford-judges-one-american-one-australian-one-italian--128652


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopefully they don't need judges...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Hopefully they don't need judges...


Oh they won't, might need a stretcher though...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Hopefully they don't need judges...


Works out best for all concerned when the judges aren't required.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> "We don't let little things like car accidents, or bruised hands stop us - unlike those soft cock American fighters," Dean Lonergan exclusively told World Boxing News.
> 
> "If it was them in a car accident they would be crying right now and they would have to delay the fight," he added.
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2018...eash-fiery-taunts-during-countdown-for-june-9


Says a man who does not have to fight Terance Crawford...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Says a man who does not have to fight Terance Crawford...


Do you really think if Horn had said it himself it would have made one once of difference?

These guys are professionals. Once the bell rings the talk if forgotten.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> Do you really think if Horn had said it himself it would have made one once of difference?
> 
> These guys are professionals. Once the bell rings the talk if forgotten.


Same reason you felt the need to post those quotes, same reason I said what I said...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Same reason you felt the need to post those quotes, same reason I said what I said...


You are agreeing with me then.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> You are agreeing with me then.


Slick talk to turn it on me when I commented on your posting quotes from a man who won't be fighting...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Jeff Horn forced to train in oppressive heat in Las Vegas*

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...s/news-story/127fecc1c8ccf6f6f36a271187e62639


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Jeff Horn forced to train in oppressive heat in Las Vegas*
> 
> https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...s/news-story/127fecc1c8ccf6f6f36a271187e62639


So is he saying Arum is trying to rattle him by having him use a Top Rank gym in Vegas?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So is he saying Arum is trying to rattle him by having him use a Top Rank gym in Vegas?


I guess so. Sounds like crappy treatment but nothing I wouldn't expect going to a star's home country. Not going to get any favors.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I guess so. Sounds like crappy treatment but nothing I wouldn't expect going to a star's home country. Not going to get any favors.


Be pretty shit since Arum is his promoter but I don't know if that's a facility other Top Rank fighters train at in Vegas without issue, or if Arum is actually trying to screw him over... Always fun when you believe your promoter is trying to screw you over haha. Good ol Arum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Be pretty shit since Arum is his promoter but I don't know if that's a facility other Top Rank fighters train at in Vegas without issue, or if Arum is actually trying to screw him over... Always fun when you believe your promoter is trying to screw you over haha. Good ol Arum.


Exactly, with Arum either one is plausible lol


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *Jeff Horn forced to train in oppressive heat in Las Vegas*
> 
> https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...s/news-story/127fecc1c8ccf6f6f36a271187e62639


Man, they really are laying it on thick, ain't they?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I guess so. Sounds like crappy treatment but nothing I wouldn't expect going to a star's home country. Not going to get any favors.


So, they don't have the resources to train somewhere else?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> So, they don't have the resources to train somewhere else?


That's what I would do.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

> Horn's trainer Glenn Rushton is likely to move his boxer to a better gym nearby that is used by Kiwi trainer Kevin Barry as the Las Vegas base for his New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker.





> ``The facilities and conditions here are very oppressive,'' Rushton said.
> 
> ``We were expected to work out in 40 degree heat and I believe the temperature is going above 40 next week ahead of the fight.
> 
> ...


From the article.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

So these guys have never been to a boxing gym, evidently. I have never been in a real gym that wasn't hot when it was hot, cold when it was cold. Let alone Air Conditioned...


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> So these guys have never been to a boxing gym, evidently. I have never been in a real gym that wasn't hot when it was hot, cold when it was cold. Let alone Air Conditioned...


Pretty impressive to beat Pac when he's never been to a boxing gym.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Indeed...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Crawford finishing off Pac’s Leftovers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like a shit hole. You would be a mug if you didn't complain.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Sounds like a shit hole. You would be a mug if you didn't complain.


Seem to me, a champion of the world would be a "mug" to complain...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Seem to me, a champion of the world would be a "mug" to complain...


We are all different.

There are people who, when they get served a substandard meal at a restaurant, complain, and others who stay silent and just go hungry. I'm of the first group, and strongly suspect Jeff Horn is as well.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

More to the point, Horn and his people should have done more research and planning ahead to know what they were dealing with. They're showing their novice's out here. And what does it get them? Being in a place that's sub-par, complaining but yet and still staying there doesn't get you anywhere...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Horn is signed to Bob Arum and Top Rank. They are 'his people' in the US.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Slick talk to turn it on me when I commented on your posting quotes from a man who won't be fighting...


You are showing some slick talk yourself here contradicting yourself nearly every second post.

You sure like the sound of your own voice.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> You are showing some slick talk yourself here contradicting yourself nearly every second post.
> 
> You sure like the sound of your own voice.


I beg your pardon...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

They're from Queensland. 40 degree heat and corrugated roof is par for the course


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Drunkenboat said:


> They're from Queensland. 40 degree heat and corrugated roof is par for the course


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-...aining-jeff-horn-for-terence-crawford/9812818


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-...aining-jeff-horn-for-terence-crawford/9812818


Yeah I just read that. How can a bloke with a feathered haircut, looking like a truck driver from Mt Isa be a millionaire?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Drunkenboat said:


> Yeah I just read that. How can a bloke with a feathered haircut, looking like a truck driver from Mt Isa be a millionaire?


It says what he does in the article.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn is signed to Bob Arum and Top Rank. They are 'his people' in the US.


With people like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> With people like that, who needs enemies?


Funny, there are those who claim Arum "fed Manny to Horn."


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Are people actually getting the excuse ready that Horn is going to get his face smashed in due to shitty training conditions?!?1



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> It says what he does in the article.


Idiot


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Funny, there are those who claim Arum "fed Manny to Horn."


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Drunkenboat said:


> Idiot


No, far from being an idiot, he is a property developer and millionaire fund manager.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Are people actually getting the excuse ready that Horn is going to get his face smashed in due to shitty training conditions?!?1
> 
> :rofl :rofl:rofl


I wonder what the excuses will be for Crawford if Horn beats him?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

But he won't... Horn has no chance. None.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


Exactly how I reacted. But there was no shortage of people claiming it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Being in a place that's sub-par, complaining but yet and still staying there doesn't get you anywhere...


Horn has moved to Kevin Barry's gym.

https://fightnews.com/horn-moves-to-kevin-barrys-gym/22737


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn has moved to Kevin Barry's gym.
> 
> https://fightnews.com/horn-moves-to-kevin-barrys-gym/22737


Bet it wasn't hard to do...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Bet it wasn't hard to do...


As much as he shouldn't have had to move I'm sure Barry would have been more than happy to help out.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> As much as he shouldn't have had to move I'm sure Barry would have been more than happy to help out.


He didn't have to do shit. He felt like he needed to make a move, so he did...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He didn't have to do shit. He felt like he needed to make a move, so he did...


YOU SAID: "Being in a place that's sub-par, complaining but yet and still staying there doesn't get you anywhere... "

THEN YOU SAID: "He didn't have to do shit. He felt like he needed to make a move, so he did..."

You are just a walking, talking contradiction.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> YOU SAID: "Being in a place that's sub-par, complaining but yet and still staying there doesn't get you anywhere... "
> 
> THEN YOU SAID: "He didn't have to do shit. He felt like he needed to make a move, so he did..."
> 
> You are just a walking, talking contradiction.


I swear to God yall can't read or understand english. How in the hell is stating facts contradiction? All yall on here just want to argue...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I swear to God yall can't read or understand english. How in the hell is stating facts contradiction? All yall on here just want to argue...


You take it one step further. You argue with yourself atsch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my fault. Context is totally lost on most of yall...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

LayItDown said:


> But he won't... Horn has no chance. None.


Then you won't be offering any excuses if he does. Noted.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

“I tell everybody Jeff Horn is a real crafty type of guy,” Crawford said.

“On the outside, you look at him and you don’t think much of him. But then, when you’re inside the ring with him, he’s strong, he’s durable, he’s off rhythm and he’s got a different type of fighting style that can beat anybody on any given day. You have to be prepared for anything from him come fight night.” 

“A lot of people don’t look at the real details,” Crawford said. “They don’t see his feints, his angles, his punch selection. Things like that, those are the things that I look at, the things that he does that are different, that are unorthodox and can frustrate a fighter.”


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Then you won't be offering any excuses if he does. Noted.


You're right... I won't.. But at this stage I'm more concerned about whether to bet on Crawford round 7-9 and 10-12 or a decision victory; not whether or not Horn has a chance of winning; or even a draw.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

LayItDown said:


> You're right... I won't.. But at this stage I'm more concerned about whether to bet on Crawford round 7-9 and 10-12 or a decision victory; not whether or not Horn has a chance of winning; or even a draw.


Good for you.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn has moved to Kevin Barry's gym.
> 
> https://fightnews.com/horn-moves-to-kevin-barrys-gym/22737





> We know that Jeff is extremely strong and tough


That he is lets hope Jeff can muscle him out.
I dont recall Crawford ever actually being pushed or having someone trying to properly manhandle him.

just hoping Jeff remembers to guard his chin and doesn't get caught walking into something.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I wonder what the excuses will be for Crawford if Horn beats him?


There won't be any.

You realize that Horn is going to lose right?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996038541296750593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003024646151778309


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996038541296750593
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003024646151778309


Should have give it to charity.
Bud decides when this one ends. Real easy work.

Real easy. Like lemon squeezey


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

buff my helmet said:


> "I tell everybody Jeff Horn is a real crafty type of guy," Crawford said.
> 
> "On the outside, you look at him and you don't think much of him. But then, when you're inside the ring with him, he's strong, he's durable, he's off rhythm and he's got a different type of fighting style that can beat anybody on any given day. You have to be prepared for anything from him come fight night."
> 
> "A lot of people don't look at the real details," Crawford said. "They don't see his feints, his angles, his punch selection. Things like that, those are the things that I look at, the things that he does that are different, that are unorthodox and can frustrate a fighter."


One of Bud's great talents is understanding an opponents strengths. You can tell he study's the fights.
The way he took apart potentially dangerous guys like Postol and Indongo was top drawer. Neither fella's been the same since that's for sure.
He's one hell of a champ as they say.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That he is lets hope Jeff can muscle him out.
> I dont recall Crawford ever actually being pushed or having someone trying to properly manhandle him.
> 
> just hoping Jeff remembers to guard his chin and doesn't get caught walking into something.


In order to man handle Crawford you have to get inside, therein lies the problem.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

Chip H said:


> Should have give it to charity.
> Bud decides when this one ends. Real easy work.
> 
> Real easy. Like lemon squeezey


We will see.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrboogie23 said:


> There won't be any.
> 
> You realize that Horn is going to lose right?


"I think even if I win this fight, there will be people that say I was lucky, or Crawford doesn't go well at welterweight, or Crawford was injured. I'm sure there will be excuses," Jeff Horn said.

"It would be very satisfying that's for sure. To beat Terence Crawford, their No.1 pound-for-pound fighter ... well, what can they say now? What are they going to come up with?"


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Chip H said:


> One of Bud's great talents is understanding an opponents strengths. You can tell he study's the fights.
> The way he took apart potentially dangerous guys like Postol and Indongo was top drawer. Neither fella's been the same since that's for sure.
> He's one hell of a champ as they say.


Crawford makes some good points. A lot of people don't see Horn's feints, his angles, and his punch selection. It is far easier to demonstrate ignorance and ask Jeff who?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrboogie23 said:


> In order to man handle Crawford you have to get inside, therein lies the problem.


Gamboa got inside often enough. Just wasn't big or strong enough to capitalize when he got there. Difference is Horn isn't a blown up super featherweight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I swear to God yall can't read or understand english... All yall on here just want to argue...


How about you speak in fucking English then, motherfucker?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're on, I got Crawford, you got Horny.


I can't think of a more embarrassing avi than the one you already have @Pedrin1787.

So let's up the anti to a 1 month ban bet shall we. I got Horn. You got Crawford. Official result determines the winner.

If you got the balls of course?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I can't think of a more embarrassing avi than the one you already have @Pedrin1787.
> 
> So let's up the anti to a 1 month ban bet shall we. I got Horn. You got Crawford. Official result determines the winner.
> 
> If you got the balls of course?


Hold up. You're telling me Horn is gonna get his shit pushed in, and all thats gonna happen is that your hoe ass is gonna avoid the forum for a month without having to own up to your stupidity?

Fuck outta here.

If you have balls we'll do a 6 month avy bet.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hold up. You're telling me Horn is gonna get his shit pushed in, and all thats gonna happen is that your hoe ass is gonna avoid the forum for a month without having to own up to your stupidity?
> 
> Fuck outta here.
> 
> If you have balls we'll do a 6 month avy bet.


I clearly got the underdog here. I month will do me fine.

Done. Good luck.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> How about you speak in fucking English then, fuckwit?


This is almost funny. How have I not been clear? Can you answer that?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I clearly got the underdog here. I month will do me fine.
> 
> Done. Good luck.


Thats what I thought, and it's still avy. You're gonna have to own up to picking Horny.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats what I thought, and it's still avy. You're gonna have to own up to picking Horny.


1 month ban bet. I got Horn. You got Crawford. Official result determines the winner.

Take it or duck it. You have 1 hour from now to confirm or there is no bet.

I can already smell duck.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> 1 month ban bet. I got Horn. You got Crawford. Official result determines the winner.
> 
> Take it or duck it. You have 1 hour from now or there is no bet.
> 
> I can already smell duck.


Wtf you had already agreed to avy you pussy.

If you back out on our original bet you're a pansy ass coward.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wtf you had already agreed to avy you pussy.
> 
> If you back out on our original bet you're a pansy ass coward.


Three months is a fair compromise.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Three months is a fair compromise.


Na he wants to change it from Avatar bet to ban bet.

He knows I'm gonna give him a gay ass avatar to rock when Horny gets starched so he wants to change it.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

buff my helmet said:


> I will cover you for a 1 month avi bet. To be confirmed when the fight is made.


See above @Pedrin1787

*'To be confirmed'.*

Do you know what that means???

You have an hour. I month *ban* bet or duck it and fuck off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Such hostility in this thread...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> See above @Pedrin1787
> 
> *'To be confirmed'.*
> 
> ...


The only thing that has been confirmed is that you're an avatar bet ducking pussy.

I offered you an avatar bet, you're gonna back out or what?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> This is almost funny. How have I not been clear? Can you answer that?


You often talk/type in double negatives, riddles and ghetto slang then expect the rest of us to clearly understand you!? Fuck's sake, you come across as a dribbling mess with absolutely no grasp of grammar, or the English language in general, in half your posts.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> You often talk/type in double negatives, riddles and ghetto slang then expect the rest of us to clearly understand you!? Fuck's sake, you come across as a dribbling mess with absolutely no grasp of grammar, or the English language in general, in half your posts.


Again, what did I say that you couldn't understand?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Horn has a good chance of roughing up and mugging Crawford here. I think Crawford is smart and a great boxer but I'm not completely sold on him yet, this is a big test for him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> You often talk/type in double negatives, riddles and ghetto slang then expect the rest of us to clearly understand you!? Fuck's sake, you come across as a dribbling mess with absolutely no grasp of grammar, or the English language in general, in half your posts.


This is bullshit by the way, but I must know what you think "ghetto slang" is? lol...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> This is bullshit by the way, but I must know what you think "ghetto slang" is? lol...


They pretend to know a lot of the ghetto.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

You have 30 minutes left to accept the bet @Pedrin1787

1 month *ban* bet or duck it, and fuck off.

Put up or shut up chicken liver.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


>


1 month avatar bet was my original offer, take it or leave it you duck cunt.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

@Pedrin1787

You have 5 minutes left to accept the bet chicken shit.

1 month *ban* bet or duck it, and fuck off.

You have the favorite in the fight. But clearly you have no balls.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> They pretend to know a lot of the ghetto.


It's funny to me. It really is...:sad:rolleyes


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> @Pedrin1787
> 
> You have 5 minutes left to accept the bet chicken shit.
> 
> ...


Ok it's clear that your pussy ass has no shame.

We'll compromise. If you win, ban me for a month, but if I win I'm giving you an avatar that will fit you nicely.

If you duck this then you're the aussie Floyd Duckweather.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Ban bets are dumb.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

@Pedrin1787

You had your chance chicken shit. I gave you an hour and you fucking ducked it.

You had the favourite. But you didn't have the fucking balls.

I'll leave the last word to you chicken shit. Cheers.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> @Pedrin1787
> 
> You had your chance chicken shit. I gave you an hour and you fucking ducked it.
> 
> ...












Of course you'll leave me the last word you duck fuck, you pussied out of a 1 month avatar bet.

Next time you're thinking about replying to a bet offer check your pannies to see if you've got anything in there. So you're not wasting people's time.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Horn has a good chance of roughing up and mugging Crawford here. I think Crawford is smart and a great boxer but I'm not completely sold on him yet, this is a big test for him.


LOL Horn has no chance at all he comes in with 0 head movement, Crawford is going to beat the shit out of him id be suprised if Horn lands clean


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Horn has a good chance of roughing up and mugging Crawford here. I think Crawford is smart and a great boxer but I'm not completely sold on him yet, this is a big test for him.


Really looking forward to this fight. Big test for both IMO.

If Horn were to win it would rocket him to serious stardom.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The things you see on people's desks :










The Trump-being-bent-over pencil sharpener. Nice one Bob :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> LOL Horn has no chance at all he comes in with 0 head movement, Crawford is going to beat the shit out of him id be suprised if Horn lands clean


Yeah but can Crawford hurt him? If not then he's going to have a very rough night. Crawford can be seriously rocked by Gamboa so I'm sure Horn could trouble him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah but can Crawford hurt him? If not then he's going to have a very rough night. Crawford can be seriously rocked by Gamboa so I'm sure Horn could trouble him.


Yuriorkis Gamboa gave Crawford plenty to think about for the first few rounds. Even giving away as much height and reach as he did he was able to get inside and land on Crawford. The size disparity was always going to be the difference in the end.

Horn is very good at getting inside. We saw that against Pacquiao, and he is a lot bigger and stronger than Gamboa.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They pretend to know a lot of the ghetto.


"They" :lol:

Who dey?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The Trump-being-bent-over pencil sharpener. Nice one Bob :lol:


Surprised it wasn't a Manny one.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Realistically, Crawford is much bigger and a harder puncher than Manny, as well as being as accurate. It's hard to see Crawford doing worse than Manny did.

That said, Oi Oi Aussie.:bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> "They" :lol:
> 
> Who dey?


You and your "clique". I branded you the name Team Alt Right. @steviebruno would like that moniker


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Yuriorkis Gamboa gave Crawford plenty to think about for the first few rounds. Even giving away as much height and reach as he did he was able to get inside and land on Crawford. The size disparity was always going to be the difference in the end.
> 
> Horn is very good at getting inside. We saw that against Pacquiao, and he is a lot bigger and stronger than Gamboa.


Sure, getting inside on an old Pacquiao.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah but can Crawford hurt him? If not then he's going to have a very rough night. Crawford can be seriously rocked by Gamboa so I'm sure Horn could trouble him.


You do realise Horn has ben rocked and dropped before, the reason Horn looked good against Manny is because he couldnt pull the trigger, Crawford will be ready to counter Horn from the start, Gamboa is actually fast Horn is just wild and predictable


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *Yuriorkis Gamboa* gave Crawford plenty to think about for the first few rounds. Even giving away as much height and reach as he did he was able to get inside and land on Crawford. The size disparity was always going to be the difference in the end.
> 
> *Horn* is very good at getting inside. We saw that against Pacquiao, and he is a lot bigger and stronger than Gamboa.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah but can Crawford hurt him? If not then he's going to have a very rough night. Crawford can be seriously rocked by Gamboa so I'm sure Horn could trouble him.


I thought it was just a Loma thing with you, but I think I was wrong, you're going full retard.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@thehook13

Mate get in here and give me a sane prediction on this weekend's fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford is a better fighter imo since the gamboa fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> You do realise Horn has ben rocked and dropped before, the reason Horn looked good against Manny is because he couldnt pull the trigger, Crawford will be ready to counter Horn from the start, Gamboa is actually fast Horn is just wild and predictable


So I should expect to see an easy Crawford victory then, if Horn can do anything we need to question Crawford's ability.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @thehook13
> 
> Mate get in here and give me a sane prediction on this weekend's fight.












*Horny KO1!*

*champ will retain his title. Yankees will shit their pants and tears will be flowing *


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You and your "clique". I branded you the name Team Alt Right. @steviebruno would like that moniker


You poor poor princess, having to work twice as hard to be taken seriously.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Horny KO1!*
> 
> *champ will retain his title. Yankees will shit their pants and tears will be flowing *


HORNY HORNY HORNY


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> HORNY HORNY HORNY


I watched him achieve the impossible in brissie. Hopefully he does it again


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Horny KO1!*
> 
> *champ will retain his title. Yankees will shit their pants and tears will be flowing *


atsch

Bud is gonna push his shit in big time.

Teddy Atlas is gonna sleep like a baby that night.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/



Watch how Horn moves. Not an easy fighter to prepare for. Terrance is relying on accurate counter punching and body shots. Finding Horn won't be easy.


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

Quite looking forward to this one. Crawford giving Horn a lesson seems most likely outcome but the size factor could give this fight some interest.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Horn moves. Not an easy fighter to prepare for. Terrance is relying on accurate counter punching and body shots. Finding Horn won't be easy.


Honestly, if you saw a guy in the gym hitting the bag like that, what would think of his chances in a fight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Honestly, if you saw a guy in the gym hitting the bag like that, what would think of his chances in a fight?


He's an elite athlete. Looks great to me


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> He's an elite athlete. Looks great to me


I don't know about elite athlete. He's a tough guy who's worked hard and it has been able to pay off for him...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I don't know about elite athlete. He's a tough guy who's worked hard and it has been able to pay off for him...


Guy went 12 hard rounds with pacquiao like that and you don't think he's an elite athlete? please

Another yank talking shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Guy went 12 hard rounds with pacquiao like that and you don't think he's an elite athlete? please
> 
> Another yank talking shit


He's worked hard. No I don't think he's an elite athlete. There are different levels to athleticism and maybe we'll see that on Saturday. For example, Pac man is an elite athlete, now he's much older and faded some and this younger stronger bigger man barely won if he did at all. I'm not downing the dude, but he's not what you say he is. Fighters can get far on toughness, grit, conditioning there are many examples. I think he's a tough guy who's found something and found people who have stuck with him...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Horn moves. Not an easy fighter to prepare for. Terrance is relying on accurate counter punching and body shots. Finding Horn won't be easy.


Have you seen Indongo? Not exactly a textbook boxer.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He's worked hard. No I don't think he's an elite athlete. There are different levels to athleticism and maybe we'll see that on Saturday. For example, Pac man is an elite athlete, now he's much older and faded some and this younger stronger bigger man barely won if he did at all. I'm not downing the dude, but he's not what you say he is. Fighters can get far on toughness, grit, conditioning there are many examples. I think he's a tough guy who's found something and found people who have stuck with him...


I think Horny is definately an elite athlete, all things considered. You don't go 12 hard fought rounds against someone like Pacquiao if you're not.

He's not even close to being an elite fighter though, in my opinion.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Have you seen Indongo? Not exactly a textbook boxer.


Yeah funny u say that - my prediction is indongo like body shot from Crawford. If not.... Terrance will be attacking the body no doubt which will force some other kind of stoppage in the later rounds


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think Horny is definately an elite athlete, all things considered. You don't go 12 hard fought rounds against someone like Pacquiao if you're not.
> 
> He's not even close to being an elite fighter though, in my opinion.


I understand what both of yall are saying, and while being an elite athlete and elite fighter are not one in the same, I don't think he's either. You can be a trained up person and not be a world class athlete. How many guys you see in the gym look like they could be good athletes, but get them on a basketball court they can't stay with scrubs, maybe can't run a mile etc. He's worked at it where I'm sure other people would've quit and he's in a main event in Las Vegas after a fight in your home country against Manny Pacquiao. I just don't see a special athleticism in him. Good, tough guy who stuck with it...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Was a good interview from a quiet man. Click baity title.

He shot lonergan down like a piece of shit :rofl.

I think the ref has a big role in this fight- if ref doesnt allow the fighters to work in around the clinch its harder fight for Horn. If the ref is especially diligent calling fouls it is another advantage for Crawford.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

...


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I’m an Aussie and a Horn fan, he is game as fuck and will take the fight to Bud from round one. 
If he answers the bell for the ninth round I will be very surprised. Cuts or ref stoppage in my opinion. Crawford TKO8


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Was a good interview from a quiet man. Click baity title.
> 
> He shot lonergan down like a piece of shit :rofl.
> 
> I think the ref has a big role in this fight- if ref doesnt allow the fighters to work in around the clinch its harder fight for Horn. If the ref is especially diligent calling fouls it is another advantage for Crawford.


The ref from Joshua-Parker would be a disadvantage for Horn.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


>


Bud Crawford comes across as a decent guy who prefers to do his talking in the ring. He's not trying to be someone he isn't and was honest enough to admit Gamboa hurt him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Notice the beginning of the video - Crawf didn't interrupt the guy - and didn't let interrupt him either

Bud comes from the old G-school


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Watching Atlas doubling down on his behaviour in Brisbane last year.


Its pathetic to see him try line up the potential result fight of this fight to vindicate him acting like a fucking on TV in July


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I will be rooting* for the Hornbag


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Horn-Crawford weigh-in now underway.

David Kaminsky 161 - Trevor Lavin 169.5

Gabriel Flores 134.5 - Jorge Rojas 134

Jose Pedraza 135 - Antonio Moran 135.5

Steve Nelson 174 - Dashon Webster 171.5


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn has come in heavy.

Had to strip down and still came in at 147.5.

He has 1 hour to lose it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn missed weight. 

Also, I'm not buying his underwear weighs half a pound. Seems a bit much.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There seems to have been some uncertainty as to long Horn has to lose the weight.

Have heard 1 hour and 2 hours.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck!

227grams to cut in an hour


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

See, Bop was just trying to help with that sauna-like gym he put Horny in.

Did he lose it or how much longer does he have?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Fuck!
> 
> 227grams to cut in an hour


Horn was interviewed straight after the weigh in and didn't seem too stressed about losing the extra weight within the time frame. Said he "weighed in on the main scales in his room and was well under."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn was interviewed straight after the weigh in and didn't seem too stressed about losing the extra weight within the time frame. Said he "weighed in on the main scales in his room and was well under."


He'll get there. Should be 2 hrs not 1!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He'll get there. Should be 2 hrs not 1!!


Romero missed weight against Whittaker too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> See, Bop was just trying to help with that sauna-like gym he put Horny in.
> 
> Did he lose it or how much longer does he have?


:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn was interviewed straight after the weigh in and didn't seem too stressed about losing the extra weight within the time frame. Said he "weighed in on the main scales in his room and was well under."


He'll drop the weight I'm sure, but interesting bit on weighing in well under on his scales... How are they that far off from each other?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He'll drop the weight I'm sure, but interesting bit on weighing in well under on his scales... How are they that far off from each other?


Scales vary.

Interesting that Crawford came in at 146.5 wearing board shorts. Take them off and he is well under the limit. Perhaps he didn't want to make that too obvious.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He'll get there. Should be 2 hrs not 1!!


*HORN JUST MADE 147*


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *HORN JUST MADE 147*


Never any doubt


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Scales vary.
> 
> Interesting that Crawford came in at 146.5 wearing board shorts. Take them off and he is well under the limit. Perhaps he didn't want to make that too obvious.


Maybe I'm taking "well under" too literally, as I wouldn't think they'd be more than a couple pounds off max.. Well I don't think he'd have any reason to take them off if he knew he would make weight, I only see that happen when it can't be made with them on.

Glad he made weight though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Same thing happened in Pacquiao fight if i remember right. Oh well


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Maybe I'm taking "well under" too literally, as I wouldn't think they'd be more than a couple pounds off max.. Well I don't think he'd have any reason to take them off if he knew he would make weight, I only see that happen when it can't be made with them on.
> 
> Glad he made weight though.


It is quite surprising how much clothes actually weigh. Next time you jump on the scales, take a reading and then weigh yourself again with a windcheater or even a t-shirt in your hands. Makes quite a difference.

I noticed Fury and his opponent weighed in with sandals on. I know as heavyweights they don't have to make weight, but a pair of those probably weigh about 2 pounds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Watching Atlas doubling down on his behaviour in Brisbane last year.
> 
> Its pathetic to see him try line up the potential result fight of this fight to vindicate him acting like a fucking on TV in July


That's exactly what poor old Teddy is doing. Doubling up trying to recoup his losses from the Pacquiao fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Shame that (((Arum))) and (((ESPN))) is fucking the boxing community by throwing this fight on a fucking App.

Always gotta reach into my pocket, even for change.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Horn thinks scales were sabotaged??? :lol:

And the gloves hes carrying on about. Absolute peanuts....


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Stage is set. Pumped for this fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Shame that (((Arum))) and (((ESPN))) is fucking the boxing community by throwing this fight on a fucking App.
> 
> Always gotta reach into my pocket, even for change.


This is ppv in Aus :rofl

$50


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This is ppv in Aus :rofl
> 
> $50


I don't know anyone who pays PPV for fights. Not when you can watch it at the pub for free.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I don't know anyone who pays PPV for fights. Not when you can watch it at the pub for free.


My mate was showing me this 'fight vault' on the iq3 box. Basically it has all the ppvs over the past couple years full price. Absolute robbing cunts.

Yes the pub gets my money, not main event


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> My mate was showing me this 'fight vault' on the iq3 box. Basically it has all the ppvs over the past couple years full price. Absolute robbing cunts.
> 
> Yes the pub gets my money, not main event


It's only commonsense really :thumbsup


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Horn moves. Not an easy fighter to prepare for. Terrance is relying on accurate counter punching and body shots. Finding Horn won't be easy.


0 head movement, dont be suprised if he gets stopped in 6


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"I could see it in his eyes, Crawford id rattled!!" - Horny

:rofl


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

My prefight analysis and prediction for Crawford vs. Horn: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2018/06/terence-crawford-vs-jeff-horn-quick.html


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford secured his spot as #1 p4p


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Crawford secured his spot as #1 p4p


The enormous gap in skills was expected.

The result too.

As soon as Horn's wild attack slowed down, Crow's accuracy went up - which spelled doom for the Australian.

But what really was surprising is Bud's strength - he manhandled and bullied the bigger Horn with ease.

That's a serious message to the 147 division.

A new threat has arrived.

As for the P4P supremacy.

It's between him and Loma now.

Crawford's got that classic black American boxing - explosive, technical and mean.

He's better at physical boxing - clinching, rough stuff, occasional brawling.

Loma's better at pure boxing.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Some rare Crawford for y'all.

Before he got famous - the gangbanger years:





Amateurs:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Short documentary - 18-year old Crawford:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I've never seen such a competent switch-hitter. For the first time I'm wondering how Floyd would have dealt with a breakout fighter's style (not saying I'd favor Crawford but he's got a unique combination of attributes & skills Floyd hasn't dealt with).


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I was surprised how often Crawford got hit by right hands. Definitely needs to improve his defence if he faces a heavy hitter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The enormous gap in skills was expected.
> 
> The result too.
> 
> ...


Good points. Crawford looked tiny compared to Horn in round 1, but he was very strong. He was bullying the bigger man in there. I think Lomachenko's opposition is slightly better than Crawford's, but Crawford has been more dominant. Both have titles in 3 weight classes. The difference is Crawford was lineal in 2 of those and undisputed in 1. Lomachenko hasn't even unified any titles yet and Crawford still hasn't lost.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good points. Crawford looked tiny compared to Horn in round 1, but he was very strong. He was bullying the bigger man in there. I think Lomachenko's opposition is slightly better than Crawford's, but Crawford has been more dominant. Both have titles in 3 weight classes. *The difference is Crawford was lineal in 2 of those and undisputed in 1. Lomachenko hasn't even unified any titles yet and Crawford still hasn't lost.*


That's a good point actually.

How would you compare their best wins?

Gamboa vs. Linares
Postol vs. Rigondeaux
Indongo vs. Walters
Dulorme vs. Martinez
Burns vs. Marriaga


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's a good point actually.
> 
> How would you compare their best wins?
> 
> ...


Linares > Gamboa
Postal > Russell
Walters > Indongo
Beltran > Rigondeaux
Horn > Martínez


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Crawford was pure class. But we already knew that. Horn just kept coming and was super courageous. Credit to both guys, but it didn't result in a great fight. Crawford won every round on my card and probably everybody else's.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Another great showing from Bud. Loved the way he went to the body after so many rounds, soften the kid up then bam.

Horn's a warrior and can be in some real fan friendly bouts if matched right. Bud's elite, a sublime pug.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Crawford secured his spot as #1 p4p


Lol no he didn't. Brilliant performance, Crawford is the truth. But he took longer to get his third weight division title, and has fought far inferior opppsition than Lomachenko. Lomachenko also carried his power up better than Crawford. Crawford established himself as the clear number two but there is no way he can be number one based on any measure.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Undefeated, has fought better opposition, and didn't get put on his ass.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I think the manner of Crawford's win was the most impressive thing about it, having only just gotten around to watching it now. At world level I don't think Horn is up to much, he's capable of providing difficulty without necessarily being able to get the better of the top fighters, (though his "win" over Manny might look better in retrospect depending on how the Matthysse fight pans out) so in that sense it wouldn't immediately strike you as one of Bud's more impressive feats.

As I said though just how good he managed to look aesthetically puts into perspective how great of a performance it was and and all-around fighter he is. Horn is one of those guys that I can imagine very few fighters will ever look good against even in victory; he's awkward and unpredictable in his movement and offense, he's always smothering his own work and essentially spoiling (even if unintentionally), and is just tough and physically proficient. The kind of fighter that can drag better fighters down to his level. That happened to an extent vs Crawford, but on the whole the difference in levels was made clear from the third round onward and in a way I don't think many could do. He had Horn timed perfectly and beat him all ends up from the outside, to when Horn was closing distance, to the inside also. It was a complete clinic.

Crawford is the man, has never failed to seriously impress me every time I've seen him. A Spence fight could be huge (in a purist sense) if it happens, hopefully it does sooner rather than later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/ward-what-more-crawford-p4p-number-1--129042

"I would probably have to say yes," Ward, who worked the Crawford-Horn fight for ESPN+, responded to a small group of reporters when asked if Crawford is boxing's pound-for-pound king. "I think the pound-for-pound fighter should not be the most popular. He should be the guy that fought the best competition and has beaten the best competition over an extended period of time. He's a three-division world champion and, if I'm not mistaken, if I read it properly, he's done it with the least amount of fights. And I think it's like six or seven guys that are in that category. I think he's done it in the least amount of fights.

"I mean, what more does he have to do? And he's not running from the smoke. He's not running from challenges. He's asking for it. He just does it in a different kind of way. He's not boisterous. You know, he could turn up, but he's more or less like, 'Man, whatever. I'm ready.' What do you think about this guy? 'Bring it on.' It's simple and plain."


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Horn had blisters, forgot his shoes. Should have listened to Kanye and went with Adidas. :sad

Bad Blisters


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/ward-what-more-crawford-p4p-number-1--129042
> 
> "I would probably have to say yes," Ward, who worked the Crawford-Horn fight for ESPN+, responded to a small group of reporters when asked if Crawford is boxing's pound-for-pound king. "I think the pound-for-pound fighter should not be the most popular. He should be the guy that fought the best competition and has beaten the best competition over an extended period of time. He's a three-division world champion and, if I'm not mistaken, if I read it properly, he's done it with the least amount of fights. And I think it's like six or seven guys that are in that category. I think he's done it in the least amount of fights.
> 
> "I mean, what more does he have to do? And he's not running from the smoke. He's not running from challenges. He's asking for it. He just does it in a different kind of way. He's not boisterous. You know, he could turn up, but he's more or less like, 'Man, whatever. I'm ready.' What do you think about this guy? 'Bring it on.' It's simple and plain."


Is Ward talking about Lomachenko or Crawford? Obviously it's Lomachenko who has done it in the least amount of fights, and has fought the far better competition. I thought Ward escaped boxing without too much damage, that's sad. Hopefully he's just one of those guys who doesn't really follow boxing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Horn had blisters, forgot his shoes. Should have listened to Kanye and went with Adidas. :sad
> 
> Bad Blisters


ahahahahahahaha...


----------

